# Wet Saturday afternoon..



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2006)

..so I thought I would have a go at turning a box.Never tried before,but there was one in my latest book purchase - Chris Childs "Projects for woodturners",so with a little help from Chris :-










Lemonwood,90mm diameter,60mm high,finished with friction polish.

Would recommend the book for "learner turners" (like me  ),and lemonwood was very nice timber to work.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (25 Nov 2006)

Nice work Andrew, lemon wood is almost as good as boxwood.

Which method did you use? I can't tell from the pic whther you attempted the grain lined up method...

A couple of lines (either a simple groove or burned in with wire) top and bottom of the join will disguise its presence :wink: (I sometimes put a matching set at the bottom of the box... gives a little balance.


----------



## PowerTool (25 Nov 2006)

Turned a spigot,and mounted in chuck.Turned inside of box lid from the tailstock end,and parted it off.Then turned the collar for the lid to fit on to (tightly),turned the lid around and fitted on;sanded and finished the outside,then hollowed out the inside and parted off from the bottom.(All following Chris Childs instructions)
So the grain on the lid is actually opposite to the grain on the body of the box.
Thanks for the advice,as next time I will try to make one with matching grain.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (25 Nov 2006)

Nice one *Andrew*, You say the lid is a tight fit, dependant on how dry/stable the wood was do not be put off if it tightens up (goes a little oval) remounting the lid and skimming the inside rim will be a good excise :wink: :lol: 

PS: don't think the weather is going to be much better tomorrow so expect to see a couple of others with trimmings as suggested by Graham :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Paul Chapman (25 Nov 2006)

Very nice, Andrew :wink: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (25 Nov 2006)

Power tool wrote:


> Chris Childs "Projects for woodturners",



My one and only woodturning book is by Peter Childs (Chris's dad) - 'The Craftsman Woodturner' in hardback, which I bought in 1976. Content is maybe a little dated now, but the basics remain the same and I think its still a very good book. Nice little box, these are quite good to make and use up the oddments of stuff around the 'shop, better than putting in on a woodburner :roll: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Paul.J (26 Nov 2006)

Very nice box Andrew.
How long did it take you.

Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (26 Nov 2006)

Hi Paul - took me about two hours,partly due to lemonwood being so easy to work (other timber types would have taken me longer  )

Chas - been quite a nice day today,so no more boxes yet (had Christmas shopping to do,amongst other things) but made this mushroom after tea




First time I've tried one of those as well - yew,100mm tall,waxed,took about an hour.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2006)

Andrew, take care with any dust from the Yew, it can sensitize the sinus etc. very easily. Even with a good dust mask and extensive extraction I now have to resort to a nose clip when handling or cleaning up after working it, followed by immediate shower to remove from skin and hair. I guess the particles ingested are no bigger or numerous than pollen grains but just as irritating.

Failed to follow the routine strictly on friday afternoon and am just getting over it following a snuffly weekend.

Mind you I am very sensitive to any of the 'problem wood' dusts, never had so many showers in my life, with me it usually takes 4-5 hours for any reaction to occur. Even have to be cautious about wearing a coverall again after a long session unless it has been laundered.


----------



## La Truciolara (27 Nov 2006)

*Andrew * 
Isn’t a rainy day a lovely day for wood turners… ? :wink: 
Your first box is very nice, congratulation !
May I dare giving you some suggestion for the next one, only based on my preferences not that the way I turn them is the only way to do it?

I personally like the lining up of the fibers between the box and its lid. To do that I have first to ensure that I carve the same side of the wood. It seems to me that your lid and box have the fibers in opposite direction.
The second aspect of a box which I like most is to have the male insert on the lid, not on the box. To me (and again it is only a personal taste, when the box is open I find it quite nice not to have the male insert modify the general figure of the box.

Again: CONGRATULATION


----------



## tulsk (27 Nov 2006)

Hi Andrew, 
Well done turning your first box- nice job. If you haven't already seen it I would recommend having a look at Chris Stott's DVD about turning inlaid boxes. I found it inspirational and he has some good tips about carrying the grain pattern through, even compensating for the removed material. Happy turning ,John.


----------



## PowerTool (1 Dec 2006)

Couple of hours spare midweek led to this:-








Tambootie,145mm,waxed.

Has anybody used tambootie before ?
Funny stuff - firstly,it has quite a strong smell (not unpleasant,just unusual)
Secondly - _very_ waxy timber;works well,produces nice long shavings,but takes forever to sand because it clogs the abrasive more or less instantly :shock: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (2 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":3uzf8l5f said:


> Has anybody used tambootie before ?
> Funny stuff - firstly,it has quite a strong smell (not unpleasant,just unusual)
> Secondly - _very_ waxy timber;works well,produces nice long shavings,but takes forever to sand because it clogs the abrasive more or less instantly :shock:
> 
> Andrew



Yes I have,Very good description of the wood and sanding problems, can't see anything other than wax being viable as finish.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Dec 2006)

Yesterdays mediochre weather led to this:-




Acacia,90mm high,90mm diameter,friction polish.

Then started this




which I finished this morning - yew,150mm diameter,waxed.

Then spent the afternoon tidying up the workshop,getting ready fir the next project (whatever that is going to be 8) )

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (3 Dec 2006)

Do I detect the steepening of the slope :wink: The joys of finding a home for the finished projects, hope you have sent SWMBO on an appropriate appreciation course.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Dec 2006)

CHJ":16v1c4xq said:


> Do I detect the steepening of the slope :wink:



Err...perhaps  
Partly due to now having a better lathe,actually having a chuck now,better selection of chisels,having read a couple of good books,picking up good advice on here,getting the workshop more organized (to name but a few reasons :lol: )
And still having the urge to try out as many different timbers and finishes as I can find  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (15 Dec 2006)

Made this midweek









She-oak,155mm,waxed


----------



## joekid (15 Dec 2006)

very nice first attempt power tool,


----------



## PowerTool (15 Dec 2006)

Made this last week,from an offcut





Elm,95mm diameter,35mm high

And still have plenty of different timbers to try out :-





Have imbuya,bubinga,zebrano,purpleheart,goncalo alves,oak,poplar,padauk,elm and pau amarello to go at - should give me something to do for a week or several,even if I get nothing off santa.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (15 Dec 2006)

Moving on *Andrew*, are you finding the differing wood types/textures are helping you understand tool presentation, they certainly helped me come to terms quicker I feel, rather than just staying with the easy/same option.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Dec 2006)

Andrew... good finish on the midweek bowl!

Just a suggestion... where compound curves meet have you thought of adding a small 'v' groove to mark the transition? One or two simple lines burned in with fine wire can also emphasise a feature curvy bit...

It's good to see that Chas is finally getting some competition :lol: :lol: :deer


----------



## PowerTool (15 Dec 2006)

oldsoke":ksk3c92l said:


> Just a suggestion... where compound curves meet have you thought of adding a small 'v' groove to mark the transition? One or two simple lines burned in with fine wire can also emphasise a feature curvy bit...



Again,thanks for the advice - I am still playing around with shapes and forms,but liked the article in this months "woodturning" on decoration,so may well try it out



oldsoke":ksk3c92l said:


> It's good to see that Chas is finally getting some competition :lol: :lol: :deer



Well..err..actually I see him more as inspiration,rather than competition.In the way that a forum is only as good as its members,then Chas has kept this section interesting,and helped convince me that if he can produce that many quality items,then I can at least try.  



CHJ":ksk3c92l said:


> Moving on Andrew, are you finding the differing wood types/textures are helping you understand tool presentation, they certainly helped me come to terms quicker I feel, rather than just staying with the easy/same option.



Oh very much so - they are all different,and need to be treated as such.The she-oak finished beautifully with a scraper,but was a bit wooly with the gouge.Have just bought Mark Bakers new book "Wood for woodturners" and am enjoying reading advice written from practical experience.
Also bought "Woodturning tips and techniques" by Carol Rix - very informative on tool sharpening,use,and presentation.

Every piece is an enjoyable learning experience  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (16 Dec 2006)

More of a frosty morning than a wet afternoon,but made this:-











Oak,170mm diameter,70mm high,finished in oil.

Andrew


----------



## paulm (16 Dec 2006)

Looks good Andrew, no stopping you now !!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## PowerTool (17 Dec 2006)

Carrying on the weekend "curves" theme,made this for a workmates four-month-old daughter 






Sapele,50mm diameter,130mm long,just finished with a couple of coats of sanding sealer (EN471,safe for toys  )
And yes,it _does_ rattle..

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (23 Dec 2006)

This mornings piece









Footed bowl in zebrano - 200mm diameter,45mm overall height,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## JFC (23 Dec 2006)

Some lovely pieces Andrew . I must find somewhere local to get some more blanks , at least then i could try and keep up with you :lol:


----------



## joekid (23 Dec 2006)

some realy good stuff there Powertool, been doing this long???ive just got my lathe and am useing wet wood at the mo, but im getting lots of inspiration from you chaps ,keep it up


----------



## PowerTool (23 Dec 2006)

JFC":2v32aktr said:


> Some lovely pieces Andrew . I must find somewhere local to get some more blanks , at least then i could try and keep up with you :lol:



Be serious :shock: - I could _never_ keep up with the Legacy... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## promhandicam (23 Dec 2006)

Great stuff Andrew. I particularly like the zebrano footed bowl both the wood and the design. I think I know what family and friends will be getting in the way of pressies for a while :wink: 

Merry Christmas,

Steve


----------



## PowerTool (24 Dec 2006)

This mornings piece :- 










Elm,95mm diameter,45mm high - lid is sapele;both waxed.

This was my second attempt at something resembling a hollowform - I hollowed through the bottom of the first one..  

Andrew


----------



## Rob_H (30 Dec 2006)

Fantastic pieces. I'm thinking of starting truning this year but I know my 'learning' pieces would look nothing like those. Well done.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2006)

Rob_H":cgewixaz said:


> Fantastic pieces. I'm thinking of starting truning this year but I know my 'learning' pieces would look nothing like those. Well done.



Thanks - but these are all still "learning pieces";each one is an experiment in shape,form,finish,tool control,and a desire to try out as many different timbers as I can - so go for it!
Looking forward to seeing some of your turnings,Rob  

Todays learning piece :-









Imbuya,140mm diameter,70mm high,oiled.

Things I learnt - imbuya gives off long curly shavings and nasty brown dust in about equal proprtions  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2006)

Ok *Andrew,* Confirmed you've got the bug, give you another few months and you will be looking for more economical wood supplies.






Try looking for second quality slabs, often come across them being offloaded as no good for cabinet makers but they can yield good turning material, the defects often giving more character to a turning.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Dec 2006)

Thanks for the tip - do you get seconds from timber merchants/yards,or direct from sawmills ?
My garage has several pieces of assorted trees drying out,some of which should be ok for next year (cherry,apple,plum and oak) - but any ideas for timber supplies are more than welcome  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2006)

PowerTool":19rwekmg said:


> Thanks for the tip - do you get seconds from timber merchants/yards,or direct from sawmills ?
> Andrew



*Andrew*, I find it pays to go to a merchant that mills his own timber, stockists as such don't usually have seconds, although some on the forum might say otherwise judging by the comments about the poor quality supplied at times.

I'm afraid I don't know about your neck of the woods for mills, I use Yandles, Ockenden, John Bradford and the like, getting to know a small supplier can save you pounds, especially if you are prepared to finish dry samples yourself.


----------



## CHJ (30 Dec 2006)

Another source of timber is an Arboretum if you have one near, they often have a clear out sale of wood, (may not be publicly advertised, you need to ask nicely) even that designated for firewood in the chainsaw wielders graveyard may well be worth a few months drying out. Whenever I go to our local one it costs me about £15 to fill the boot of the car.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Dec 2006)

Andrew... if you've any large estates (lord of the manor type, not council :lol: ) in your area, get to know the head gardener or forester...


----------



## PowerTool (31 Dec 2006)

Last one for the year :-









Purpleheart,200mm diameter,50mm high,waxed.

Happy New Year  

Andrew


----------



## Blister (5 Jan 2007)

Hi , like your turnings 

would like to ask a question though 

Is there a reason for the bowls not being very deep , they look to be turned from a thick blank ?

is this something to do with the type of mounting used ?

any chance of a photo of the underside of one of your bowls , just to see how you mounted them 

I am about to buy a lathe and am currently reading a turning book , so I am a virgin :wink: 

thanks


----------



## PowerTool (5 Jan 2007)

Blister":2zdf0jfo said:


> I am about to buy a lathe and am currently reading a turning book , so I am a virgin :wink:
> 
> thanks



That's ok,I'll try to be gentle.. :wink: :lol: 

Here's the chuck :-





Dovetail jaws fit into approx.70mm recess

First couple of bases I did were like this





But now tend to leave a bit of decoration on them,like this





As for the thickness,blanks are often 50mm/2" thick to start with,and I actually _like_ the chunky look (don't like skinny women either :wink: ) - so chucking recess is about 6mm,bases vary from 10-15mm,wall thickness about 6mm (now you've prompted me to measure them - just make them "by eye") ; the base thickness variation is depending on if the bowl is flat-bottomed or curved.
So this leaves about 30mm-ish depth of bowl from a 50mm blank.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2007)

Hi Andrew
Try a 2 or 3mm recess... for the decorative rings just use the point of a skew or similar...

Just a word of caution.... only do it if you're confident that you can avoid any 'catches' :wink: 

a 1mmm recess is possible... great care is needed though :lol: 

I like chunky ( wood and the other thing you mentioned :shock: ) but there's a fine line between chunky and squeezed... only applies to turning :lol: :lol:


----------



## Blister (6 Jan 2007)

AHa 

I see it all now , must say I like the base with the rings , very nice 

So theres no rule regarding how thick the base must be then 

Thanks for the photos 

:wink:


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2007)

*Andrew,* if you have some blanks that are on the thin side try hot gluing a piece of scrap to them, use this to 'mount' the bowl, by doing this you can gain the depth lost making the dovetail or spigot.

Try this:
1. mount your piece on a screw chuck (or faceplate) to start with,
2. turn outside and base with slight concavity to aid level standing (NO RECESS) to finished sanding point.
3. whilst still on lathe hot glue a piece of scrap, (firm pine) to the finished base, a piece 75mm will easily hold a 200mm blank.
4. true up and cut dovetail or spigot in scrap.
5. remount on chuck, hollow and finish inside and polish outside as far as possible around base edge.
6. with piece off lathe carefully split the pine along the grain with chisel (support scrap on edge of bench or similar) and leaver off.
7. finish polish base by hand, or mount back on lathe with suitable jaws.

I use this method to maximise smaller pieces and when turning plates from 25mm or thinner stock I glue a scrap piece on to take a screw chuck for first side and then another piece on the finished base.

If you have decent Cole Jaws or similar then you can carefully turn off the scrap from the base and polish it.






Result, no telltale holding marks on the finished piece. Takes a few minutes longer but but worth it


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2007)

Blister":2s0ye6de said:


> So theres no rule regarding how thick the base must be then



It gets embarasing when its thinner than the dovetail socket.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jan 2007)

Graham and Chas - thanks for the continuing advice and support  
Have learnt a lot from some good books,but nothing beats good advice and explanations (and pictures) from those with practical experience.

So still learning,still enjoying it all,sincere thanks for all the input - but I feel I've still got a long way to go before I could a 3mm apple on a VB36... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (6 Jan 2007)

Hi Andrew

Just a thought have you had a run out to Stenndrupp? try Raby Estate's office I remember years back they used to have _piles_ of oddments from tree base's, crotch section's, odd wany slab's etc. They let folk have it by the trailerful for fuel but if they still do it you could get a good source their possibly? They do still fell and convert their own and other folks's timbers as far as I know soft and hard wood's. They have at least one of those twin blade bandsaw's that cuts a fence post in about 2 second's. Might be worth a phone call at least? Fosters at Croft _was_ an excellent old school air drying yard with whole trees cut into 2 and 3 inch boards-oak elm beech etc. Another part of their business was supplying pit props and wedges for mines. But old man Foster died and they have finally bowed to the inevitable market pressures and now only do "fencen an decken" (and some of that is imported from latvia :roll: ) Anything else they obtain gets mulched. 
PS Andrew your turnings are imroving no end especially the finishes. If you get a good supply of timber you wont have to worry about the expence of using too much wood :wink: I especially like the imbuya one with the shaped ridge's it reminds me of ancient neolithic pottery vessel's


----------



## PowerTool (6 Jan 2007)

Thanks for that,Mr.S

Used to deliver to Raby Estates,so might well be worth a ride out - have some holidays due,so I can get there during the week.
Know what you mean about Croft - they also do new railway sleepers and garden sheds  
And yes,I also like ancient pottery shapes - neolithic,Roman,samianware etc.

Andrew


----------



## treefella83 (8 Jan 2007)

andrew pray for windy weather and go for a walk in darlington park.
you will probably have to ask before taking any windfall branches.
the local council don't seem to like me taking away fallen branches that they would have to pay someone to cut up and remove.
the local police don't seem to like me wondering around with a chainsaw either i don't know why.
i had a spot of good luck recently whilst taking some rubbish to the local tip the van in front which was unloading garden waste had some large lumps of plum sat in the back so into the car boot they went .
the van driver thought i was mad and my wife now calls me a tip rat.
if you fancy a bit of bin diving the local tip is always an option if times get hard.
good luck mate


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jan 2007)

treefella83":1c2xkztt said:


> the local police don't seem to like me wondering around with a chainsaw either i don't know why.



I don't know why,either.. :shock: 
Seems perfectly normal behaviour to me :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (9 Jan 2007)

What grounds have they got to interfere? :roll: Shame they havent anything better to do.
About 10 years ago in the days before the nancy thought police got control of council policy's etc with all the risk assessment/obsession with H&S issue's/interference etc, I went to North lodge park and got some chestnut log's, about 12 inch diam x 48 inch long, which was the most I could carry away (on my back :shock: ) up to Westmoreland street!! There was log's up to 36 inch diameter. The logs were there (quite dangerous actually) unsupervised site, all loosely scattered and stacked about the place, if that was now there'd probaly be security guard community warden's to stop people even looking at it :roll: :roll: I took what I wanted as it was destined for the chipper anyway. It was when I got my lathe and I started off doing bowl's. Green chestnut 8) lovely stuff to turn. I got some cherry from Whessoe tip also about 9 or 10 inch diameter. Another time a gadgy turns up with an antire pine tree (must've been about 35-40 foot high, all neatly cut into 18 inch long log's) in his trailer. right place right time :lol: :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jan 2007)

Hello Andrew.
Just been catching up on the forum.
Fantastic turnings.Can't wait to see your work when your fully experienced. :lol:
I see that you use a Perform lathe.I upgraded xmas when Axminster had their 10% sale from the DML 24 to the Perform CCBL.I have only just set it up now but What a difference.So much easier to use.Makes it more pleasurable i hope. 
Can i ask what chuck you use.I was thinking of getting the Supernova2.And how do you dry your logs out.I've tried in the past and get nothing but splits and cracks,and end up with smaller pieces than i'd like.
Keep it up Andrew.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jan 2007)

Hi Paul - it's the Axminster Clubman K10 chuck.Just have the standard Type C dovetail jaws at the moment (and a faceplate ring,four prong parallel drive,and screw chuck)
My logs are mainly still drying in-the-round,but I have loads of holidays to use up,so intend having some time off and converting some timber into blanks to continue seasoning.
I have a 12' x 8' timber store on the end of the workshop - top and three sides are covered,but far end and doorway are open,to allow air circulation.
Most of the timber is drying quite well and remaining stable,with the noteable exception of the holly - end shakes like it's going out of fashion :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (14 Jan 2007)

Been a bit busy last couple of weekends,but made this today:-










Bubinga,150mm diameter,60mm high,oiled - thinner base,as I managed a 2-3mm chucking recess,and bought some callipers to be able to measure rather than guess.. :lol: 

Made this from a couple of offcuts last weekend










Sapele head,padauk handle,200mm overall length.
Never made one before,didn't have a plan - would alter the design if I made another (most notably,where the handle and head join). Handle is fastened with a wedged spigot.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jan 2007)

This week,bought a "selection box" of blanks from Scottish Hardwoods





Nice selection of beech,oak,ash,elm and sycamore; tried it out today:-










Oak,155mm diameter,25mm overall height,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2007)

I guess you are enjoying the turning now *Andrew*, pity you are going to have to break off and build some more shelves somewhere. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jan 2007)

Chas,you're not kidding - living room now a bit overful with finished items,and that's _after_ giving several out at Christmas :lol: 
And it gets worse - someone I know through work rang me up on Wednesday "I've got some timber for you,not sure how I'm going to get it to you yet" (from Liverpool)
"Oh,don't worry" said I "the works van will be over there next week"
"Err,I don't think it will fit" :shock: 

Turns out he drove past some roadworks on the A55 where they were cutting some trees down to clear land before the work starts.He stopped and asked if he could have some - "yeah,just help yourself"
So the first bit is about 8' long and 3' diameter,and he's picking two more bits up for me this weekend  

Good job I work in road transport,otherwise I might have had a problem :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 Jan 2007)

Time to hone your chainsaw skills :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (20 Jan 2007)

CHJ":1bcvt5q6 said:


> Time to hone your chainsaw skills :lol:



Err...time to buy one..  (but will be well worth it)

Oddly enough,the bloke providing me with the timber also has a mate who purchases tools and equipment for the whole of Mersey Docks,so is quite sure he can get a good discount for me :wink: 

As they say,it's not _what_ you know...

Andrew


----------



## Blister (20 Jan 2007)

PowerTool":dpc5qjst said:


> CHJ":dpc5qjst said:
> 
> 
> > Time to hone your chainsaw skills :lol:
> ...



There the best deals , 100% discount :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jan 2007)

Todays piece :-










American black walnut,165mm diameter,70mm overall height,oiled.

_And_ I found time to put up some much-needed shelves... :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (21 Jan 2007)

> And I found time to put up some much-needed shelves...



Careful Andrew, we're not built for multi-tasking :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (24 Jan 2007)

Midweek piece (workshop was a bit nippy to start with,though) :-









Elm,125mm diameter,45mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (24 Jan 2007)

simple forms always work well... nice job Andrew :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jan 2007)

Todays piece










Ash,205mm diameter,45mm high,oiled.
Managed a more consistent wall and base thickness,as I purchased some callipers to take some of the guesswork out of it.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (27 Jan 2007)

You seem to have mastered the flat bases *Andrew*, not the easiest thing to do. I find the 'squeak' from a 150mm steel rule drawn across the surface most satisfying. after a while you will find that if you come to 'flatten' a rim for gluing on something like my recent pots you will be able to get them square first shot.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jan 2007)

Very mild this morning - first time for a good number of weeks I haven't needed any heating on in the workshop.










Beech,155mm diameter,35mm high,finished with friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2007)

Nice work again Andrew... is it optical delusion or are your bowls getting a little deeper?


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jan 2007)

Thanks Graham - bowls are getting deeper as bases are getting thinner,all due to some kind person on here suggesting that a 2 or 3mm dovetail recess will work perfectly well (which it does) rather than the 6mm+ I was doing before.
Can't think who it was,though..  
But say thanks if you see them :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## greybeard (28 Jan 2007)

2mm always looks to be impossible, but it really does work. Of course, you can also wind-up any knowing types who invariably turn the bowl over and inspect the base before declaiming 'ah yes, I used to do this...' by mounting the finished bowl base outwards in a cole jaw, and then removing the rest of the base (the outer circle so to speak) so the recess disappears! That can get the bases even thinner!!

The best I've managed to inspire so far was a genuine double-take from one such 'expert' - I'm fairly sure he still hasn't worked it out!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Jan 2007)

PowerTool":2ii56cfe said:


> Thanks Graham - bowls are getting deeper as bases are getting thinner,all due to some kind person on here suggesting that a 2 or 3mm dovetail recess will work perfectly well (which it does) rather than the 6mm+ I was doing before.
> Can't think who it was,though..
> But say thanks if you see them :wink:
> 
> Andrew



Time we had a chuckle button in the smilies :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (30 Jan 2007)

On holiday this week,so inbetween the long list of jobs to do at my ex-wifes pub...









Goncalo alves,155mm diameter,80mm overall height,finished in melamine lacquer.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (30 Jan 2007)

More good stuff *Andrew*... I'm running out of superlatives :wink: 

Pub... some jobs are made in heaven


----------



## PowerTool (1 Feb 2007)

Got most of the jobs finished at the pub,so made this :-









My first platter - elm,255mm diameter,35mm overall height,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Feb 2007)

S'nice, I love those simple looks, so easy to get carried away and stick loads of unnecessary (IMHO) curves all over the place. 

Hope I'll be producing similar soon

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (1 Feb 2007)

Bodrighy":3i3fc0gn said:


> S'nice, I love those simple looks, so easy to get carried away and stick loads of unnecessary (IMHO) curves all over the place.
> 
> Hope I'll be producing similar soon
> 
> Pete



Thanks - looking forward to seeing pictures of your work with that new chuck of yours :wink: 
I love to see other peoples work; there is often something to be learnt from it,or get ideas and inspiration,or at least to just _enjoy_ it  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (1 Feb 2007)

PowerTool":oooxraww said:


> I love to see other peoples work; there is often something to be learnt from it,or get ideas and inspiration,or at least to just _enjoy_ it
> 
> Andrew



Me too, keep 'em coming :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (2 Feb 2007)

Following a trip to G&S Timbers this morning :-










Cherry,150mm diameter,25mm high,finished in friction polish.
Managed walls 2mm thick at the top,base is 5mm thick,held on a 1 mm chucking recess (only fell off once  )

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (3 Feb 2007)

Todays piece :-










She-oak,150mm x 50 mm,friction polish.

Back to work on Monday  

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (3 Feb 2007)

This one I like!! Lovely colour and grain

Pete


----------



## Anonymous (3 Feb 2007)

That just exudes warmth... I can hear it wispering _touch me_


----------



## CHJ (4 Feb 2007)

Nice figuring Andrew.

How about next time you have a blank with good figuring having a go at making more than one bowl out of it.

All it needs is a piece of a spare board of similar or contrasting wood for the base, see the 3rd row from the bottom here

Just take the parting off of the rings slowly, widening your width of cut a little to avoid snatching the parting tool.


----------



## PowerTool (4 Feb 2007)

Nice idea - I had seen them on your gallery before,but _now_ I understand how you made them  

Distinctly cheaper than the Kelton bowlsaver as well :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2007)

Todays piece :-











Walnut,210mm diameter,40mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (10 Feb 2007)

Going well Andrew, lovely wood to work with isn't it.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2007)

Yes it is - beautiful big long curly shavings all over the place  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (10 Feb 2007)

Andrew.
Love the Oak piece.Lovely grain and colour.Same with the Walnut.You must be pleased with them   
Can't wait to start trying different timbers,and finishes myself.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (10 Feb 2007)

Thanks Paul - it's all part of the learning experience,trying different timbers and finishes (still got plenty more to try out  )

Chas and his piece of holly prompted me to go out for an hour or so to try out some of mine :-






70mm diameter,55mm high,oiled.
Started out as a piece of branch about three times the length,but by the time I had turned all the splits out of it,that's how much was left.. :lol: 
I'll see how well the lid fits tomorrow before I decide how dry the holly _really_ is :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (11 Feb 2007)

Looking good Andrew.
Looks a completely different wood to Chas's,but thats what is so interesting about turning,just how the peice of wood will turn out when finished,and as you have said the challenge of getting something nice out of a piece of wood thats splitting.
Can't wait now to have a bash me-self  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2007)

Another new timber for me :-










Wych elm,195mm diameter,60mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (11 Feb 2007)

The slope is getting shinyer, be careful, it gets steeper all the time. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (11 Feb 2007)

I probably wouldn't have slid this far without all the help,advice and encouragement from yourself and Graham.
Fun,though,isn't it  

And nice to see quite a few more people stepping on it.. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (18 Feb 2007)

This afternoons piece :-










Padauk (or "red death",as Chas so accurately calls it :lol: )
170mm diameter,70mm high,oiled.

For those who have never turned padauk,it produces copious amounts of red sticky dust that gets _everywhere_  - dust masks are essential! (as is a shower and a change of clothes when you've finished..)

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (18 Feb 2007)

Padauk... luv it! Red death it may be but it smells great...

More good work Andrew, simple shapes that let the wood speak for itself... more!!!!

(please :wink: )


----------



## Paul.J (19 Feb 2007)

Andrew.
Looks like you had a good weekend turning.  
Love the colour and shape,but i think i will avoid this timber. :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Feb 2007)

This morning,made something I've been _asked_ to make (for a mate who supplies me with timber  ) - wanted a big fruit bowl to match their modern kitchen with oak units,so went for simple clean lines in a big bit of oak :-










Oak,330 mm diameter,40mm high,finished in foodsafe oil.

Andrew


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (24 Feb 2007)

for those following this thread i would like to say that the pieces shown are really nice and an inspiration to us newbies


----------



## Paul.J (24 Feb 2007)

Nice piece of Oak Andrew.  
I think i'll sort some of the Oak out that i've got and have a bash.Was saving it for something else but.........
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

I'm betting the bloke was well pleased with that... luvly piece of Oak brought to life :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (24 Feb 2007)

This afternoons piece :-










Spalted beech,155mm diameter,70mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (24 Feb 2007)

Two in one day *Andrew*, :wink: looks like you might be enjoying it.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Feb 2007)

Oh yes,I enjoy it  

It's still two and not five,though,like some people can do .. :wink: 

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (24 Feb 2007)

PowerTool":kjqtz1ak said:


> Oh yes,I enjoy it
> 
> It's still two and not five,though,like some people can do .. :wink:
> 
> Andrew



Yes but that is finish turning, not all from scratch, there is a big difference, you need to add in the days of prep. as well. :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (25 Feb 2007)

This mornings piece :-











A small sycamore box,80mm diameter,50mm high,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (25 Feb 2007)

Andrew.
Another two nice pieces.  
Like the spalted Beech piece,nice shape and finish.Like the way you've done the inside.
Also like the shape of the box.
Keep em coming  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Mar 2007)

In between odd jobs around the house today :-










Rippled sycamore,155mm diameter,35mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (3 Mar 2007)

Very nice again Andrew.
Looks nice wood,like the ripple.  
I think i'll be working me way slowly through all this Ash i've got :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mar 2007)

*Very* nice Andrew, I do like that shape!


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2007)

Good one Andrew, planning the day better now are we :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (3 Mar 2007)

Planning better ? - well,a bit more organised at least.. 8) 










Yew,225mm diameter,50mm high,waxed

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (4 Mar 2007)

Andrew.
Love the grain on this one too.
Nice piece.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (11 Mar 2007)

After spending yesterday tidying up the workshop to make space for




my new bandsaw (120mm depth of cut,compared to my old benchtop 80mm one - so I might finally get round to converting my collection of tree offcuts :wink: ) ,and going to see my grand-daughter today,found time to make this after tea :-





Poplar,225mm diameter,75mm high,oiled - has to be the dustiest timber I've turned so far,and the worst for end-grain tearout  

Andrew


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (12 Mar 2007)

nice piece of work andrew lovely shape, enjoy your new toy, i mean tool!


----------



## Paul.J (12 Mar 2007)

Andrew.Another nice piece.  
Nice new toy too.
Is that an Axminster model.Can you let me know how it is.
Nice clean workshop too.Can't be bad :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Mar 2007)

Made this today - not quite sure what to class it as,but I like the shape.










Elm,150mm diameter,100mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## ctb (15 Mar 2007)

Very nice, looks like the holy grail, as in monty pythons, 
I like its shape, form and finish, very well done.


----------



## Paul.J (15 Mar 2007)

Andrew.That's something different  
Love the growth rings,nice and central.
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2007)

It has all been said Andrew... nice work!


----------



## CHJ (15 Mar 2007)

Were you trying to _*Urn*_ brownie points with SWMBO Andrew, or were you just _*Pottering*_.

Good finish on the Elm.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Mar 2007)

Chas, he needs encouragement not *pun*ishment....


----------



## Alf (16 Mar 2007)

CHJ":1xk02myf said:


> Were you trying to _*Urn*_ brownie points with SWMBO Andrew, or were you just _*Pottering*_.


To which came the reply:


oldsoke":1xk02myf said:


> Chas, he needs encouragement not *pun*ishment....


Take heed, on-lookers. This is what comes of watching bits of wood go round, and round, and round, and round all day. Don't say you weren't warned... [-X :lol: 

Nice piece, Andrew. Think you might have just identified a piece of wood for me too.  

Cheers, Alf


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (16 Mar 2007)

chas and graham should stick to what they know best, turning, not bad puns :lol: this could get ugly lol


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2007)

Yew are right of course but then you wood be :lol: :lol:


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (16 Mar 2007)

graham, wood yew please leaf it out, log off or i will have to turn you off, your killing me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2007)

anything to oblige....knot  

(it goes against the grain :lol: )


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (16 Mar 2007)

i think i've found the ROOT of your problem, your BARKing mad


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2007)

Yew've only just twigged? I'm in good company and it's legal so we won't be bothered by the copse

Pity we don't have voice on here... I've been told that my voice has a nice timber :lol: :lol: :lol: 

going forest now, it's sapping me strength...


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

Alf":qr607x0z said:


> Take heed, on-lookers. This is what comes of watching bits of wood go round, and round, and round, and round all day. Don't say you weren't warned...
> Cheers, Alf



What you mean, I spent all day Wednesday listening to a finely tuned _*Band*_ whilst _*Sawing*_ some stock. :shock: Music to my ears.

Don't get in a _*Lathe*_r Alf, it's a _*collect*_ive thing, _*turn*_ to your 'spinny thing' _*bed*_ and give your hand _*tools*_ a _*rest*_, by the look of your B_*log*_ you may be needing to _*chuck*_ something yourself before the collecting starts to take a hold again. :lol:


----------



## Alf (16 Mar 2007)

For my own sanity this thread an I must _*part*_... :roll:


----------



## CHJ (16 Mar 2007)

Alf":2yzcga76 said:


> For my own sanity this thread an I must _*part*_... :roll:



Me too, sheds a calling, besides the minds gone* Blank*


----------



## Anonymous (16 Mar 2007)

You need a _rest_ Alf... _tool_ouse is nice at this time of year... get away from all those chiseling grockles


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (16 Mar 2007)

told yew this wood get ugly, im off to work now, leaf yew all to it...


----------



## PowerTool (17 Mar 2007)

*Oak*-ay,back in the workshop this morning :-











Conker (horse chestnut),285mm diameter,45mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (17 Mar 2007)

Very nice Andrew.Like the shape and colour.  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (19 Mar 2007)

And due to having a couple of days holiday to use up before the end of the month :-










Cedar of Lebanon (smells lovely when working it  ) 155mm diameter,25mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (19 Mar 2007)

lovely little bowl there andrew, nice!


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2007)

Another nice piece Andrew.
Like the grain pattern.
Doesn't the Cedar get up your nose.
I haven't used it for a few years now but it used to have a terrible effect on me.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (19 Mar 2007)

Paul.J":yg1n9y09 said:


> Doesn't the Cedar get up your nose.



No,to be honest,I quite enjoyed it - definitely one of those pieces that I get the urge to pick up and smell every time I walk past it (imbuya and tambooti have the same effect on me - do I need help ? :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (19 Mar 2007)

Andrew i agree with you it does have a beautiful smell,and is nice to work with,but i'm afraid it don't agree with me  
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (19 Mar 2007)

PowerTool":7u1sf5yz said:


> No,to be honest,I quite enjoyed it - definitely one of those pieces that I get the urge to pick up and smell every time I walk past it (imbuya and tambooti have the same effect on me - do I need help ? :wink: )
> Andrew



I can understand your pleasure Andrew, but please be careful, if your body decides it has had enough, the first you may know about it may be a very severe reaction.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Mar 2007)

Had time to make this before my grand-daughter arrives and throws my world into the sort of anarchy only a three-year old can.. :lol: 











Santa maria,150mm diameter,50mm high,waxed. (Got the timber from John Boddys - had never heard of it before)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (24 Mar 2007)

Classic, Andrew.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (24 Mar 2007)

think your self lucky andrew, i have a three yr old daughter so my world is constant anarchy! lol thats a lovely piece of work as well


----------



## Paul.J (24 Mar 2007)

Nice piece of work their Andrew.  
*Powertool wrote*
Santa maria,150mm diameter,50mm high,waxed. (Got the timber from John Boddys - had never heard of it before) 
I haven't heared of most of the timbers used on here before :roll: This is yet another new one.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (25 Mar 2007)

Another minimalist piece :-










Ash,200mm diameter,28mm high,oiled.Walls are 4mm thick,and it held on a 1.5mm chucking recess.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (25 Mar 2007)

Very neat!! I like it a lot, Do you class it as a bowl or a platter? Not that it really matters 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (25 Mar 2007)

Very dishy, smooth flowing curves, caressable, I like.


----------



## Paul.J (25 Mar 2007)

Andrew.
That is a very nice piece. i like it a lot.  
Nice piece of Ash too.
Paul.J.


----------



## duncanh (26 Mar 2007)

A nicely shaped, simple bowl which shows of the wood very well.

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (31 Mar 2007)

This mornings piece :-










Muhuhu,140mm max.diameter,75mm high,oiled.
Another new timber for me - has a nice smell,works nicely (quite like walnut),although quite dusty.

Andrew


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (31 Mar 2007)

a big well done ! to all who have posted pics on this thread, all lovely pieces! have spent today cleaning and tidying my shed as had a bike in bits for the last two weeks, but its finally done now so can get back to what the shed is realy there for, turning! so hopefully in the next day or two i'll have something to post meself!!

andrew. a quick and easy way of making a box with grain line up is to turn a spigot on both ends then just part straight off where you want the lid to be, turn the inside of the lid switch and turn and finish the base, then friction turn the outside of the lid whilst it is fitted to the base, hope that makes sense! :?: 

atb dave


----------



## Paul.J (31 Mar 2007)

*Powertool wrote*
Muhuhu-Another new timber for me
Another timber i've never heared of Andrew. :roll: 
You like trying these timbers don't you.
Another nice piece though,and another nice timber by the looks of it  
Paul.J.


----------



## ctb (31 Mar 2007)

Andrew, did you colour that piece of muhuhu, the bits I have are more yellow than yours, will post a pic when turned so you can see.

Chris


----------



## CHJ (31 Mar 2007)

ctb":1zyee453 said:


> Andrew, did you colour that piece of muhuhu, the bits I have are more yellow than yours, will post a pic when turned so you can see.
> 
> Chris



Chris, Andrews piece seems on a par with the only piece I have turned

Some I looked at today down at ISCA was the same colour also.


----------



## PowerTool (31 Mar 2007)

ctb":15coot94 said:


> Andrew, did you colour that piece of muhuhu, the bits I have are more yellow than yours, will post a pic when turned so you can see.
> 
> Chris



No Chris,that's just as it was - there is a bit of sapwood on the top rim,which is lighter in colour,but the oil hasn't changed the colour much ; although when turning it,the dust was yellowish.

Andrew


----------



## ctb (1 Apr 2007)

Well my muhuhu example bit the dust, I turned it beautifully in the shape and form of a roman bowl, with the Sorby texturing wheel I even cross hatched a band just below the rim, but whilst sanding the inside, I was not paying that much attention and bang, the sanding system I use got crossed up and smashed the bowl to pieces.

I did contemplate glueing the bits back together, with a dremel opening the glued cracks and filling them with bronze to simulate a recovered / restored bowl from roman times................. but thought pipper it.

Oh well, it's the first disaster for a long while so I cannot complain or be to dispondant over it.

So you will have to wait for my muhuhu piece, I have a mgurure piece that I did during the week to post on here, but have to photograph it as yet.

Chris


----------



## PowerTool (1 Apr 2007)

ctb":1zetqqea said:


> I have a mgurure piece that I did during the week to post on here, but have to photograph it as yet.
> 
> Chris



That's okay - here's a piece I've photographed,but have yet to turn :lol: :lol: 





And made this inbetween random moments with the NVR switch :shock: 






Satinwood,150mm across,45mm high,waxed.
After turning some nice pointed wings on it and having them chip out three times,I chickened out and went for "flat and chunky" :lol: Will have a go at making a more delicate one some other time,but will use a more suitable timber.
Another new timber for me - finishes really well straight off the gouge,but very dusty.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Apr 2007)

Very nice Andrew.
I like the look of the Satinwood.Nice grain.
Paul.J.


----------



## wood yew believe it ! (1 Apr 2007)

good one andrew, thats a nice piece of work there! =D>


----------



## Bodrighy (1 Apr 2007)

PowerTool":2dd4x9rx said:


> After turning some nice pointed wings on it and having them chip out three times,I chickened out and went for "flat and chunky" :lol: Will have a go at making a more delicate one some other time,but will use a more suitable timber.



I have ended up with a few of those. I managed one by going as fast as my nerves would allow, making sure my tools were sharp and using a scraper working on the ghost. Still nothing like some of the papr thin ones some people seem to be able to turn out but at least it had wings.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (7 Apr 2007)

Beautifully delicate piece :-







Walnut,160mm diameter,15mm high,oiled.

However - can you tell what it was _going to be_ ?   






(Note to self: need more practice at hollowforms,try not to make walls so thin...need more practice at hollowforms,try not to make walls so thin.. :lol: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Apr 2007)

Glue it back upside down and call it hollow ware

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (7 Apr 2007)

Had to go and try to make a complete piece,so the result of 75 minutes in the workshop :-










Oak,155mm diameter,50mm high,waxed (no square bits,no hollow bits.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Apr 2007)

75 minutes well spent. Unusual colouring or is it just the picture? Looks almost grey on my computer.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (7 Apr 2007)

Think it's the picture - will take another one in decent daylight tomorrow.

Andrew

Edit: pictures changed for ones taken in better light


----------



## Paul.J (8 Apr 2007)

Looks nice Andrew.  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Apr 2007)

This mornings piece :-










Sycamore,300mm max.diameter,50mm high,oiled.

Andrew (who's now off to do some gardening while it's still fine..)


----------



## CHJ (9 Apr 2007)

Different, practicing sharp detail Andrew :?:


----------



## PowerTool (9 Apr 2007)

Just fancied a change of shape - got the inspiration from an article on the history of open bowls in this months "woodturning" (am still toying with the idea of trimming two sides off the rim to leave it as a bowl with two "handles" :-k )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (9 Apr 2007)

Andrew.
Looks good with the rim on  
Glad to see your lathe is up and running again  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Apr 2007)

After spending most of yesterday gardening and spring-cleaning,spent a couple of hours in the workshop this morning :-










Spalted sycamore,155mm diameter,95mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## TEP (15 Apr 2007)

Hi Andrew.

Nice bit of timber, I like the markings. 

When making these bowls have you considered making the foot between 1/2 - 1/3rd the width of the top. Like if you had come in steeper from just below the ring decoration. Not a criticism just a thought for the next one you make. :idea:


----------



## PowerTool (15 Apr 2007)

Always open to suggestions and advice,Tam - my main source of inspiration for shapes is Roman and other ancient pottery (because I just happen to like the shapes and forms),but all ideas help  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (15 Apr 2007)

Another nice piece Andrew.
Like the wood,and shape.  
I do think straightish pieces like this do show the nice grain effect off more.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (21 Apr 2007)

This morning's piece (shape was inspired by a combination of Roman pottery,and where the larger cracks were in the timber :lol: ) :-










Padauk,175mm diameter,45mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (21 Apr 2007)

Very nice Andrew.  
Nice shape,and nice colour timber.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (28 Apr 2007)

Another piece of pottery re-created in timber :-










Ash,185mm diameter,70mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (28 Apr 2007)

Spectacular central figuring you have caught there Andrew.


----------



## Paul.J (28 Apr 2007)

Andrew.I'll second Chas's comments.
Lovely looking piece.  
Have you put any sort of stain on as it looks darker than normal Ash :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Apr 2007)

No staining,Paul,just Foodsafe finishing oil (which does darken it slightly,but not much)

Andrew


----------



## TEP (29 Apr 2007)

Hi Andrew.

Now that I like! Even the wood type fits in with the shape, well done.


----------



## PowerTool (29 Apr 2007)

Found time to make some more woodshavings this morning - and what lovely long curly shavings they were  











London plane,150mm diameter,50mm high,waxed.
Another new timber for me,and it cuts beautifully.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (29 Apr 2007)

Another piece found hiding under some shavings..






Elm,200mm diameter,25mm high,finished with friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (29 Apr 2007)

I like that Elm Piece Andrew, the shape shows off the wood to good effect and the fine decoration round the lip enhances but does not overpower it.

Well done on the detail, not easy to keep fine detail crisp in Elm.


----------



## Paul.J (29 Apr 2007)

Andrew.
Glad to see you had a productive weekend.  
Three lovely pieces with three lovely looking timbers.
I'll have to have a better look under my shavings to see what i can find  
Paul.J.


----------



## duncanh (30 Apr 2007)

Nice decoration on the rim. The previous couple aren't my cup of tea but good to see you experimenting with different shapes

Duncan


----------



## TEP (30 Apr 2007)

Hi Andrew, the shape of the London Plane bowl doesn't do too much for me, but I do like the Elm bowl. Just that little bit of detail adds a lot to the look of the piece.

Not a criticism, you just can't please us all of the time. :roll:


----------



## PowerTool (5 May 2007)

Thanks for all the comments  As we all know,this is a very subjective hobby,so none of us will ever please everyone,and sometimes the timber gets the last say as to what shape you end up with anyway :wink: 

Todays new timber species :-










Panga panga,155mm diameter,45mm high,friction polish.
From what I've read,believe it is one of several species known as partridgewood,as the grain pattern resembles a partridge wing.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (5 May 2007)

Canny piece Andrew :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (5 May 2007)

Another nice looking bowl and timber Andrew.
Like the colour.
Though swmbo as now gone from dark woods to lights :roll: 
Very nice  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (7 May 2007)

Managed to make some "workshop time" inbetween gardening and household jobs :-










Oak,180mm diameter,90mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 May 2007)

I like the oak bowl very much. It looks chunky without being heavy if that makes sense. Still trying to think in these foreign measurements tho' :lol: Is 180mm about 9"?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (7 May 2007)

Bodrighy":cgxuv0ll said:


> measurements tho' :lol: Is 180mm about 9"?Pete



7 1/8" in old money Pete, as if you didn't know :roll: 

And I'd go along with Petes assement on that on as well Andrew.


----------



## Paul.J (7 May 2007)

Lovely looking bowl Andrew.  
Nice shape,colour and grain pattern,and well proportioned  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (12 May 2007)

After spending a couple of hours this morning re-arranging the workshop (including the roof insulation) to fit my new workshop air filter,I thought i'd better try it out.










American cedar,200mm diameter,35mm high,waxed.Not as strong-smelling as Cedar of Lebanon,but still pleasant.
So after making some dust and shavings,there was certainly a _lot_ less dust in the workshop,and quite a lot on the outer filter.And my shop vac reaches the filter without having to move anything,so I'm quite pleased with it all  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (12 May 2007)

Nice one Andrew-again.  
Lovely shape.
I've been looking at these air filters,but can't see them working. :? 
Are they supposed to just filter the air in your shop,in which case wouldn't your shop have to be sealed quite well,or have i got it all wrong :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (12 May 2007)

Some nice bowls over the last few posts Andrew, and some nice timber. Keep up the good work.

Hi Paul, I've got a MicroClene 1000 in my garage (workshop) :wink: . These are supposed to be high volume low pressure filters, so the work shop doesn't need to be sealed as such. The MicroClene 1000 shifts 1000 cm2 per hour which is a lot of air, as long as you keep the main filter reasonably clear. 

I think it does work better if you don't leave the doors open, but I am in the habit of switching it on when I go into the garage, and it stays on until I finish at the end of the day. I fitted a variable speed switch to it so I can shift to high speed if I think there is a lot of dust.

Sorry for pinching your post Andrew.


----------



## PowerTool (12 May 2007)

TEP":fsf7up5t said:


> Sorry for pinching your post Andrew.



No problem,Tam - I mentioned the filter _because_ I hoped it would be of interest in the woodturners eternal battle against dust :wink: 
The Axminster one is rated at 600 cubic metres per hour airflow,which with my ..errr.._compact_ workshop,should change the air every two minutes.
Normally when it is warm,I leave the workshop door open;today I deliberately closed it.Still had dust around the lathe,but didn't have any noticeable amount in the rest of the workshop.I have it mounted on the wall with the inlet at the tailstock end of the lathe,and the outlet pointing behind me.Didn't get stuffy,and wasn't in a draught,so first impressions are I'm glad I bought it.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (12 May 2007)

Thanks for the replies Tam/Andrew.
*Powertool wrote*
Normally when it is warm,I leave the workshop door open
Andrew this is the main problem with my workshop,it does get very,very warm in there in the summer months.Even today it's been quite cool outside,but it is warm in the ws.
So with the doors windows open won't you just be drawing air in from outside :?: 
Or with the doors windows open be enough to circulate the air without the use of a filter:?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (12 May 2007)

Hi Paul.

These 'dust filters' are actually what they class as ambient filters. They are not designed to extract the dust from the work spot. i:e: right on top of where you are sanding on the lathe. They are designed to filter the complete workshop atmosphere so many times per hour, and as such to help clear the lighter dust particles that can float around for hours.

I stand to be corrected on this but I believe it is the finer dust particles that are supposed to be the worst for us rather than the heavier ones. By rights you should have a dust extraction unit right were you are sanding, and the ambient filter clearing the whole workshop. (in the ideal world)

When I find the time my next project is a variable speed fan built into the wall at the back of my lathe, and just to the right of the head stock. The intention is during the summer months while it is warm I will suck all the dust straight outside. (as long as 'er indoors ain't got her washing out)  It would also help to cool the workshop, of course it would chuck all the heat out in the winter, but IMO I reckon to get as much dust as possible out of the workshop is the best way forward. Of course you can revert to your other filter during the cold months.


----------



## Bodrighy (13 May 2007)

I can't remember where I sa it but somewhere I saw a workshop with a cooker hood fitted up over the lathe. Don't know ifit was effective but the general dea of a hood seems ideal for extraction of the floating dust if it works

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (13 May 2007)

Some more reduced-dust turning :-











Mgrure,160mm diameter,35mm high,finished in friction polish.
Shape and wall thickness both done to retain as much of the sapwood as possible (it's a "feature".. :wink: )
Tam - I was also thinking of fitting a fan next to the headstock,but after reading this article,was also thinking about building a timber store on the outside so warm air extracted doesn't get wasted. (Thanks to Chas for the original link to Laymar crafts website)
If you decide to do so,please let us know how it goes.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (13 May 2007)

TEP":1dxkva36 said:


> When I find the time my next project is a variable speed fan built into the wall at the back of my lathe, and just to the right of the head stock. The intention is during the summer months while it is warm I will suck all the dust straight outside. (as long as 'er indoors ain't got her washing out)  It would also help to cool the workshop, of course it would chuck all the heat out in the winter, but IMO I reckon to get as much dust as possible out of the workshop is the best way forward. Of course you can revert to your other filter during the cold months.



Thats what I try to do, get as much of the fine stuff outside, although I do have the advantage of a lot of south facing glass to warm the shed up, it is rare that the amount of air being extracted makes a significant difference to winter discomfort, less than I was expecting.
I have a AD1200 chip collector outside and a 9" extractor over the lathe.


----------



## Paul.J (13 May 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Looks like theres a chunk missing on the first piccy :shock: 
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (13 May 2007)

Thanks for the link Andrew, I've seen that site before and there are some good ideas on it. I did think of the wood store idea, but was concerned about the dust mess it would create. I have racks all along one side of my house which hold drying wood, and they seem to do OK. Mind you when I first started it took me about two years to get a decent store of wet wood together. Now I just keep replacing what I use as the offers of timber comes along.

Chas, sound like you have already done what I plan. I have a Axminster chip extractor which exhausts inside. (never got around to building a house outside for it) but when I get around to doing it all it will be set up with it's exhaust outside.

One thing I do a lot of now is wet sanding using oil. I keep my worn out pieces of sand paper and use it for wet sanding, then I don't feel too bad chucking it.  It's my Scottish ancestry coming out. (tight git)


----------



## PowerTool (19 May 2007)

This mornings piece,in the shape of a rice bowl:-










Beech,155mm diameter,40mm overall height,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2007)

TEP":2fhy1qlt said:


> Chas, sound like you have already done what I plan. I have a Axminster chip extractor which exhausts inside. (never got around to building a house outside for it) but when I get around to doing it all it will be set up with it's exhaust outside.



*Tam, *I built a lean-to cubicle outside the shed for the chip collector, fitted it with a coarser filter bag to increase air flow, removed NVR switch and and plugged it into an installed extension lead that is switch controlled from adjacent to the lathe, the chip collector has to be unplugged to wheel it out of the cubicle for servicing.

Shavings and sweepings from shop are intercepted by a crude plastic box trap and 6 months of extractor use generates no more than about 120mm of fine dust in plastic bag.

I just open up chip collector cubicle every few days and give the dust bag a good pounding, (collapse it into the plastic bag a couple of times) then promptly loose the first piece of sanding sheet up the pipe before I remember the increased suck.


----------



## CHJ (19 May 2007)

PowerTool":1s760opw said:


> This mornings piece,in the shape of a rice bowl:-
> Andrew


More of a classic shape there Andrew, to my eyes the lip presentation and the proportions of the base make the piece look lighter.


----------



## Paul.J (19 May 2007)

Nice one Andrew  
Looks deeper than what it is,somehow :shock: 
Nice piece of Beech.
Paul.J.


----------



## duncanh (20 May 2007)

Nice one Andrew.

I like the shape - much more to my liking than your previous ones.

Duncan


----------



## duncanh (20 May 2007)

Chas, I like your extractor setup and I'm considering something similar. How much noise is noticeable outside the cabinet that it's in?

Worrying about noise is the main thing that's stopping me implement this.

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (20 May 2007)

This mornings piece :-










Pau amarello,150mm diameter,70mm high,finished in melamine lacquer.

And yesterday,I cleaned the primary filter on the MTM with the shop vac (as I have done every time I've used it) and decided to take the main filter out to check it (expecting it to be clean) - was amazed at the amount of dust already trapped in it after making three bowls :shock: .

So very impressed with it so far  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (20 May 2007)

duncanh":1w031d1u said:


> Chas, I like your extractor setup and I'm considering something similar. How much noise is noticeable outside the cabinet that it's in?
> 
> Worrying about noise is the main thing that's stopping me implement this.
> 
> Duncan



Not too bad Duncan, but it is obviously a little louder than when the unit was inside the shed, on a par with having the windows open. The enclosure is just ply, no sound absorbtion added, I guess you could add some glass wool or similar to dampen some of it.

Fortunately I do not have a too much of a neighbor/noise problem as the unit is some distance from adjacent houses.

I took my unit outside and ran it, then walked around the area to see how bad it was, a lot depends on wind direction and weather conditions.

Some days a neighbor 200 yards away can here the the background hum when I'm working, usually when I have the windows open, other days it can't be noticed in my back yard.


----------



## Paul.J (20 May 2007)

Very nice again Andrew.  
How do you get your pieces to look so clean and crisp. :? 

*Powertool wrote*
was amazed at the amount of dust already trapped in it after making three bowls . 
Andrew have you got other dust extraction in your shop too. :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (20 May 2007)

Thanks Paul (and Chas and Duncan) - also have a shop vac,which I have running when sanding,and always clean up between 1)turning and sanding and 2)sanding and finishing - find it too noisy to have on all the time  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (20 May 2007)

Andrew.
My brother had a small vac in his w/s.Couldn't stand the noise it made.
He built a small cupboard outside to house it,made from some old plastic fascias he had,and a ply and felt lid.Made a very big difference to the noise.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (25 May 2007)

Thanks for the pics. of the extractor set-up Chas. Good idea the box trap before the bag, may try that. When I find the time  .


----------



## CHJ (25 May 2007)

TEP":2wj92jpe said:


> Thanks for the pics. of the extractor set-up Chas. Good idea the box trap before the bag, may try that. When I find the time  .



*Tam,* It would be more effective if box was deeper or round bin shaped giving a bit of a centrifugal nudge I guess, but it collects a significant proportion of the dross.
Evolution of shop layout has precluded anything fancier to date and it works well enough that boring another 100mm hole in the concrete block wall to re-route the pipe is not computing at this time.


----------



## PowerTool (26 May 2007)

First piece for the weekend :-










Beech,155mm diameter,45mm high,again finished in friction polish (I'm trying to use the bottle up.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (26 May 2007)

Nice one Andrew.  
Unusual shape,but nice grain pattern.
Was this one based on anything :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (26 May 2007)

Paul.J":b5ckal53 said:


> Nice one Andrew.
> Unusual shape,but nice grain pattern.
> Was this one based on anything :?:
> Paul.J.



Thanks Paul - shape not based on anything specific;there will no doubt be a subconcious link to Roman or medieval pottery,but I just started turning it and the shape seemed to develop on its own 8) 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (26 May 2007)

*Powertool wrote*
I just started turning it and the shape seemed to develop on its own 
Best way to do it some times i think Andrew :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 May 2007)

PowerTool":2bctghf1 said:


> I just started turning it and the shape seemed to develop on its own
> 
> Andrew



You mean there is some other method of turning things? :shock: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2007)

Bodrighy":3n5xrp5d said:


> You mean there is some other method of turning things? :shock:
> Pete



Nope, but you are not supposed to let on to non turners. :wink: 

It needs hours of contemplation and planning especially when you are trying to think of a way of disguising that last catch or unwanted 'feature'.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 May 2007)

CHJ":21tc2k2y said:


> Bodrighy":21tc2k2y said:
> 
> 
> > You mean there is some other method of turning things? :shock:
> ...



or in my case you leave the catch, polish it and call it 'rustic' :lol: 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (27 May 2007)

Bodrighy":3h8zqhba said:


> or in my case you leave the catch, polish it and call it 'rustic' :lol:
> Pete



Pete, Your work is very trendy, just need to get the Exmoor marketing guild on the case.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 May 2007)

I was looking at those Chas, seems like you pay for the holes, the more bits of wood that are missing, the higher the cost. Suspect that their finishing is better than mine tough, still need to practice that. 

Got a Grip-a-fix by he way....works great except for one thing. If I hold it against the wood so that it spins in the wrong direction it flies off. Is this me doing something stoopid again or is there a secret to it?

Pete


----------



## CHJ (28 May 2007)

Bodrighy":1a79eu2i said:


> If I hold it against the wood so that it spins in the wrong direction it flies off. Is this me doing something stoopid again or is there a secret to it?
> Pete


No it is not you Pete, answer I got when I raised the point with them was to tighten up the head real hard but that is not good enough as some of the threads have been tapped/died a loose fit.

Just fit a thin lock nut on the spindle and tighten it up against the head. have not had a "hunt the head" episode since doing that.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 May 2007)

Thanks Chas, I'll try that tip.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (28 May 2007)

Isn't it great having a hobby that is unaffected by Bank Holiday weather :lol: 











Goncalo alves,145mm diameter,50mm high,finished in friction polish (the bottle's nearly gone now.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (28 May 2007)

Nice shape,colour,and finish again Andrew.  
Why you rushing to empty the bottle,got something new to try :?: :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Jun 2007)

Thanks,Paul.

Due to spending most of Saturday doing gardening and fencing,and going to my daughters to hang vertical blinds today (and the workshop getting _very_ warm due to the sunny weather) only found enough time to make this :-





Black palmira,100mm square,40mm high,waxed (didn't fancy trying friction polish on those corners.. :wink: )
Also gave me chance to try out my new type "F" jaws so I can use smaller pieces.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (3 Jun 2007)

That's different Andrew. :shock: 
I like the dotted effect on the bowl inside,end grain  
Did you shape the underside too :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Jun 2007)

Yes,underside is shaped to match the inside (or was that the other way round.. :-k ) - so is somewhat conical,like one cup of Madonna's famous bra :lol: 
Funny stuff - like a lot of straws compressed together (hence the dotted effect);also have a piece of olive about 4" x 2" to make into _something_,but no idea what yet.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (9 Jun 2007)

No jobs that _needed_ doing today,so got some time in the workshop before it gets too warm 8) 









Mahogany,215mm diameter,50mm high,oiled.

And finally decided what to do with the piece of olive and my "F" jaws :-










95mm diameter,50mm high,friction polish.
Decorative rings made with my fluted parting tool (so much easier to use now I've discovered I've been using it the wrong way up  )

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (9 Jun 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Nice shapes,and i like the look of the Olive wood.
Yep it is starting to get a bit warm now in the ws :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## mrs. sliver (9 Jun 2007)

I love that olive bowl, 8) as for the heat, I try to turn until around 6pm 
( workshop doors open but in the shade) and do any finishing outdoors when it cools with nice cool glass of 'well earned' POP!


----------



## CHJ (9 Jun 2007)

PowerTool":2ysbv9p5 said:


> Decorative rings made with my fluted parting tool Andrew



Very prettily done *Andrew*, now lets see you do a matching one using the skew or spindle gouge :twisted:


----------



## PowerTool (16 Jun 2007)

Middle of June,and back to the threads original title - _wet Saturday afternoon_ - lovely thunderstorm going on at the moment :wink: 










Spalted elm,140mm diameter,80mm high,waxed.Shape chosen to keep as much of the spalting as possible.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jun 2007)

I like this one Andrew, it looks medieval for some reason, nice and simple. Nice piece of wood. How come it's that colour if it's Elm tho', my Elm has been a paler colour or is it just the camera?

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (16 Jun 2007)

Thanks,Pete - yes it _is_ that colour;mine was from Scottish Hardwoods,way up above Aberdeen.
I'm sure Chas said before that there is a similar (but different) species of elm down in the southwest - Exeter elm,I think it was - this may account for the difference in colour.

Here's some more Scottish elm,made while the thunderstorm was interrupting the Sky signal :-











125mm diameter,45mm high,waxed.Now you've got me thinking about it,the wax does darken the timber slightly,but not much.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (16 Jun 2007)

I like the litle gnome in this one. :lol: 

Pete


----------



## DomValente (16 Jun 2007)

PowerTool":2n1z4zcf said:


> Here's some more Scottish elm,made while the thunderstorm was interrupting the Sky signal :-



Let me see if I understand this, you were holding a metal chisel against a metal rest which was attached to a big lump of metal while a thunderstorm was raging :? 

Dom


----------



## CHJ (16 Jun 2007)

DomValente":193mm7oz said:


> Let me see if I understand this, you were holding a metal chisel against a metal rest which was attached to a big lump of metal while a thunderstorm was raging :?
> Dom


It's OK Dom, Andrews safe, it's a down to earth hobby.


----------



## santiniuk (16 Jun 2007)

Well I can vouch for the thunder and lightning today in Darlington. I got caught up on High row with the wife and kids. All of us in T-Shirts :roll: 

I'm following the wood turning threads with great interest as a friend gave me a wood lathe minus the motor. Seeing work like this really inspires me to get it sorted.

Cheers


----------



## Paul.J (16 Jun 2007)

Two nice pieces there Andrew.  
Nice shapes,nice looking timber.
Paul.J.


----------



## DomValente (17 Jun 2007)

CHJ":9t9aw28d said:


> It's OK Dom, Andrews safe, it's a down to earth hobby.



  

Dom


----------



## PowerTool (23 Jun 2007)

Another day of torrential thunderstorms and lost Sky reception :-










Sycamore,240mm diameter,50mm high,oiled.

Andrew


----------



## TEP (23 Jun 2007)

Like that Andrew, the foot seems to lift the bowl off the table. Well done! Nice finish as well, sometimes it is better not to use a high gloss to finish a piece.


----------



## Paul.J (23 Jun 2007)

Nice piece Andrew  
I like the shape.Looks a dark piece of Sycamore.I thought it was a lighter colour than shown in the piccys :? 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (24 Jun 2007)

Thanks for the comments Tam and Paul - in relation to the finish,it's Chestnut foodsafe oil,and I find all the oil finishes I've used darken the appearance of the timber to some degree.

Today I finally got round to trying to tidy up some of my reclaimed Brazilian timber,but again got interrupted by the weather,so..










Oak,130mm diameter,20mm high,finished in friction polish - wanted something reasonably hard-wearing to use it as a change-dish (somewhere to put the coins when you empty your pockets)





Got some timber de-nailed and stacked in the timber store :-





but still have some stacked up to dry out





and if anyone knows what type of timber this is,I would be most grateful






It's a)from Brazil b)red c)heavy d)incredibly hard (screws don't like it  )

Oh,and e)free  

Andrew


----------



## shedhead (24 Jun 2007)

Hi Andrew,
All turnings are great. I like the box, i have not turned any boxes yet (i think i am to scared coz i know i will make a mess).
If my box (when i do one ) looks half as good as your one i will be well pleased. What is the inside base coloured with?, this adds a nice look.


----------



## Bodrighy (24 Jun 2007)

PowerTool":oo2n00pm said:


> Thanks,Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Scuse me backtracking, 
As I have been doing a lot of natural edge stuff and got fed up with everything being covered in bits of paper towel, (plus the danger of very bruised knuckles 8-[ )I tried using an old, soft, clean shoe brush. Put the polish on stationary and then buff with the shoe brush gently. Works a treat so should be OK for square objects as well. Make sure there is no boot polish on the brush or you may get unexpected finishes :lol: 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (24 Jun 2007)

Nice little tray Andrew  
Could do with making something like that meself.

*Bodrighy wrote*
Make sure there is no boot polish on the brush or you may get unexpected finishes 
Pete leaving some black polish on might be a good idea,to try and get that effect :wink: 
Paul.J.


----------



## caretaker (25 Jun 2007)

Hope this is the right place for pictures, if not sorry.
Just finished the box, it is oak with a padauk top.









I like Padauk, everything gets so red, my hair as well.


----------



## PowerTool (25 Jun 2007)

Very nice stuff,Reg - the lighthouse looks great,but particularly like the ladybird on the box lid  
And I agree with you on padauk - it's nice,but I've had it stain clothes before  

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (30 Jun 2007)

This mornings piece (another chance to use smaller timber thanks to my recently-purchased type "F" jaws)










Olive ash,120mm diameter,60mm high,finished in melamine lacquer.

Andrew


----------



## caretaker (30 Jun 2007)

Very nice Andrew.
Whats this about F jaws and what chuck have you, I ask as I am about to get a chuck for Axminster's.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Jun 2007)

Hi Reg - I've got the Axminster K10 Clubman chuck,which comes with type "C" jaws - they need about a 70mm recess in the workpiece.
The Type "F" jaws only need a 38mm recess in the workpiece,so can be used on smaller diameter pieces.

Although I'm now seriously considering getting some spare mounting jaws,to save having to bolt/unbolt the jaws each time I want to change.

Andrew


----------



## caretaker (30 Jun 2007)

Andrew . If the K10 is good for you, it's good for me.
I will go down to Axminster late next week.


----------



## CHJ (30 Jun 2007)

PowerTool":3a5ml9yp said:


> Although I'm now seriously considering getting some -Accessory-Mounting-Jaws-to save having to bolt/unbolt the jaws each time I want to change.
> Andrew


Ever thought of using a small cordless drill/driver with the appropriate hex bit?

Makes changing adaptors a much quicker task, and torque limiter aids even tightening, just be careful not to cross threads when starting with an ally cole jaw plate.


----------



## Paul.J (2 Jul 2007)

Very nice indeed Andrew  
I do like the look of the Olive Ash.
Whats it like to work with :?: 
And what's the Melamine finish like compared to Wax.Is it more hardwearing :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (2 Jul 2007)

Thanks Paul.
Olive ash is only different to ash in it's colour,so very nice to work with.
Melamine _is_ more hard-wearing,very much like sanding sealer to apply (wipe on quick,as it dries very rapidly)

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (14 Jul 2007)

So as consolation for not being able to go to the woodturning bash,managed to make some workshop time :-











Zebrano,165mm diameter,40mm high,waxed.

And have spent a couple of evenings this week making a rack for air-drying timber,using all the left-overs from other projects.






So next weekend,will hopefully get round to converting some branches into bowl blanks,now I have somewhere to season them.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (15 Jul 2007)

Thats a bit posh Andrew, :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (15 Jul 2007)

Nice bowl Andrew  
Lovely grain again.
I like your drying rack,something i need to look at.Thanks for the idea  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (21 Jul 2007)

Another "wet Saturday afternoon" - isn't British weather great :wink: (at least we only have rain,and not floods)











Afzelia (another timber I've never used before),200mm overall diameter,80mm high,wax on melamine.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (21 Jul 2007)

*Powertool wrote*
Afzelia (another timber I've never used before),
Yet another timber i've never heared of Andrew :? 
Looks nice.Nice shape and finish.
I think we've had plenty of wet Saturday afternoons lately,apart from the one last week at the minibash  luckily.
So plenty of turning time for you  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jul 2007)

Something a bit different this morning (and another new timber for me),a little honey dipper:-






Maple (lovely timber to work) 100mm long,no finish applied (but will in the future be covered with honey :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jul 2007)

Nice looking piece...the dipper. I have been intending to make one of those for ages along with alid and base for a jar. One day......


Has the bowl been undercut on the outside Andrew? It's quite an unusual shape. Did that 'happen' or was it designed 
Pete


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jul 2007)

Another nice piece Andrew  
Was it a wet Sunday morning too  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jul 2007)

Bodrighy":buquzccq said:


> Has the bowl been undercut on the outside Andrew? It's quite an unusual shape. Did that 'happen' or was it designed
> Pete



No,it's not undercut - the lip is parallel with the base and the top.The shape is deliberate - I had been watching TimeTeam yesterday morning(More4 - 5 hours of it..  ),and there was a piece of old pottery of a similar shape,which is where the idea came from.



Paul.J":buquzccq said:


> Another nice piece Andrew
> Was it a wet Sunday morning too
> Paul.J.



Thanks Paul - this morning was fine,so managed to get the chainsaw out and saw up and endseal some sweet chestnut._Then_ the heavens opened..  

So made this :-










Cherry,120mm diameter,35mm high,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jul 2007)

Looks a nice piece of Cherry Andrew  
Seems all i have got as a lighter side to it.
Glad to see you've started sourcing your own blanks.I find it much more satisfying starting from scratch to get a nice finished piece.
Was this piece bought or sourced yourself.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (22 Jul 2007)

Paul.J":t28ytted said:


> Was this piece bought or sourced yourself.
> Paul.J.



Err..bought  

99p off e-bay,seller lives in Darlington,so no postage costs  - got a few blanks off him that were all "opening bid 99p" for the opening bid price (i.e. my bid was the only one)

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (22 Jul 2007)

99p :shock: ........................it aint worth getting your chainsaw out for those prices.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jul 2007)

PowerTool":2wh6o1jw said:


> I had been watching TimeTeam yesterday morning(More4 - 5 hours of it..  ),and there was a piece of old pottery of a similar shape,which is where the idea came from.
> Andrew



It's an unusual shape. Wonder what the style was. Looks as though it would have been big and the lip would have beem used to lift it. 

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jul 2007)

A small piece while I still have the small jaws on my chuck :-










Chestnut,135mm diameter,30mm high,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2007)

PowerTool":3a9m3yvx said:


> A small piece while I still have the small jaws on my chuck :-...



Economy of effort, I like it.

The overhead shot of that grain pattern says it all for me.


----------



## Bodrighy (28 Jul 2007)

That looks really nice Andrew, the top looks as though it's convex in the photo, I assume that that is an optical illusion? Must see if I can find some scrap chestnut, lovely grain on it.

Pete


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jul 2007)

This chestnut isn't the same as out horse chestnut is it? 8-[


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jul 2007)

Bodrighy":pavvalfk said:


> the top looks as though it's convex in the photo, I assume that that is an optical illusion?



Must be,as it is definitely concave :lol: 



mrs.sliver":pavvalfk said:


> This chestnut isn't the same as our horse chestnut is it?



It was only labelled as "chestnut" (another 99p off e-bay special 8) ) but as it is nothing like the horse chestnut I've had before,believe it must be sweet chestnut.

Andrew


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jul 2007)

sorry to be thick  but is horse chestnut any good for turning? There are quite a few near us that may need 'pruning' by the council before long, should I scrounge?


----------



## PowerTool (28 Jul 2007)

Only turned one piece (only had one piece..),but would certainly use it again.
So if you get chance,fill the boot  

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (28 Jul 2007)

Young fast grown branch material of Horse Chestnut can be a bit disappointing, soft with little substance*, older trunk material is somewhat better IME.

*similar to some quick growing conifers.


----------



## mrs. sliver (28 Jul 2007)

okay, they start the cull once the leaves stop falling so we 8) will have time to make room in the shop and hover!!


----------



## duncanh (29 Jul 2007)

Nice curve Andrew

Mrs S - the 2 pieces of horse chestnut I've turned were a little soft and bland. One piece had a few nice burrs in it though.

Duncan


----------



## Hans (29 Jul 2007)

There was a short thread on horse chestnut on this forum.

Hans


----------



## mrs. sliver (29 Jul 2007)

It does look nice spalted! I'll try remember this then, best from the trunk (don't want anything resembling fast growing conifer!) look for crotchwood and burrs, leave some to spalt. ... I'll have forgotten it all by the time they start chopping! :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (31 Jul 2007)

Nice piece Andrew  
Nice shape and grain.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (5 Aug 2007)

Yesterday afternoon was only "wet" in terms of humidity and sweat,so went into the workshop this morning when it was a bit cooler (19C at 0830,although up to 25 by 1030  )







Elm,300mm diameter,45mm high,finished in melamine aerosol.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (5 Aug 2007)

Great figuring on that one Andrew, how did you find the Elm for finishing any 'rogue grain'


----------



## Paul.J (5 Aug 2007)

Lovely looking piece Andrew  
I like the shape and finish.
Was this a 99p Ebay special  
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Aug 2007)

...nice work Andrew warm and luvly... 

(No, not you, the bowl!) :lol:


----------



## PowerTool (5 Aug 2007)

CHJ":2id63vda said:


> Great figuring on that one Andrew, how did you find the Elm for finishing any 'rogue grain'



Wasn't too bad,slightly worse than most other elm I've had,but still sanded well.Worth it to find the small burr and green streak in it  



Paul.J":2id63vda said:


> Lovely looking piece Andrew
> I like the shape and finish.
> Was this a 99p Ebay special



Thanks Paul - no,this piece was almost a fiver,from Scottish Hardwoods (still via e-bay,though :wink: )



oldsoke":2id63vda said:


> ...nice work Andrew warm and luvly...
> 
> (No, not you, the bowl!)



You're right - I was just _warm_ :lol: 


Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (12 Aug 2007)

Again,too warm yesterday,so went in this morning to make this :-






Maple (e-bay,99p :wink: ),85mm diameter,90mm high,finished in food-safe oil.
Not only was it a good excuse to try out my new ring-tool for end-grain hollowing,but finally made something to go with my first-ever bowl (only taken me 2 years or so..)






So that's me sorted for a place setting,but at current rate of progress,will be a long time before I have a tableful :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (12 Aug 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Not bad for a 99p special.
Paul.J.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Aug 2007)

Tiger Oak bowl?


----------



## PowerTool (12 Aug 2007)

oldsoke":18g8lgao said:


> Tiger Oak bowl?



Well,it was definitely oak.When I bought it,I didn't know there was more than one type..  (guess it's all part of the learning process)

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (12 Aug 2007)

the enhanced grain detail and colour is, I believe, caused by the beefsteak fungus... luvly stuff!


----------



## duncanh (13 Aug 2007)

Very nice. 
How did you get on with the ring tool? I've never really taken to it and find other tools easier to use.

Duncan


----------



## PowerTool (13 Aug 2007)

Thought it was quite good;the maple cut in nice long ribbons.Took a bit of practice to find the right angle of presentation - to start with,it was very much "all or nothing" :lol: 
Left an excellent,smooth finish.

What tools do you find easiest for hollowing ?

Andrew (always keen to learn  )


----------



## duncanh (13 Aug 2007)

My hollowing tool choice depends on how deep I'm going and on the shape.

If it's quite shallow (like a box) I may use a gouge or scraper depending on the wood.

Deeper than that then I may use the straight Sorby multi tip hollowing tool/scraper with either the tungsten tip or scraper tip (hamlet one I think - much thicker than the original from sorby). The problem with this tool is that if there's any undercut round the neck it can be hard to access.

Hollowing to about a foot or so I use the Monro tool. This is also useful for hollowing through a narrower hole as it has an articulated head and comes with extra linkages for more variations. This tool is excellent on wet wood (ribbon shavings well over a meter long flying over my shoulder!) but can clog quite easily on some dry wood. 

I don't often go deeper than that but I've made a hollowing tool out of 3/4 inch steel and I can attach the sorby tips to it. It's over a meter long and is useful of shear scraping internal walls and bases of deep vases.

Duncan


----------



## Bodrighy (17 Aug 2007)

I find the ring tool really useful but you have to be a bit careful as it can be quite vicious. You need to go a bit careful if you are aiming for thin walls as they can end up thinner than expected  

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (18 Aug 2007)

This mornings piece :-











Spalted beech,225mm diameter,35mm high,finished in friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (18 Aug 2007)

Cracking Piece Andrew.  
Like the shape,and the colours of the wood.
And yes it is another wet Saturday aftrenoon  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (19 Aug 2007)

Todays new timber - iroko.Don't have many new species left in stock,might have to go shopping  :-










200mm diameter,55mm high,oiled.Shape inspired by Roman Samian ware pottery.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (19 Aug 2007)

Very nice again Andrew  
Nice shape,colour,and finish.
Still raining here :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Aug 2007)

Well after the recent debate on here,I've decided I'm still quite happy making bowls,platters and things,and trying different timbers and finishes,and posting pictures of what I've made (in a pleasant "weekend hobby" sort of a way - not planning on being the next Jimmy Clewes,just something done for the enjoyment of it  )
So after spending Saturday gardening,and Sunday with my grand-daughter,been in the workshop this morning :-















Ash,175mm diameter,75mm high,finished in lemon oil.Grooves highlighted with my first go at burning.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (27 Aug 2007)

Excellent Andrew me thinks  
Love the colour and grain of the wood again.

I'd still be happy to see yours and everyone elses work,as i said before even if it is just to keep me going and to get some inspiration.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Aug 2007)

Nice work, I didn't realise that Ash had a strong grain like that though. Looks good

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (27 Aug 2007)

And this afternoons piece (third time lucky for making a winged bowl - finally found a timber that would hold together on the corners :wink: ) :-










Anjan,160mm across (220mm between points) 50mm high,finished in finishing oil - only had one coat so far,will be getting more coats during the week.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Aug 2007)

Veeerry nice!!

I have had a couple of goes at one of these and always ended up having to cut the wings off as they cracked and/or split on me.

Must try again with some proper wood (when I remember the combination number for the lock on my wallet :lol: )

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (27 Aug 2007)

Outstanding Andrew  
Love the shape,the wood,the colour,love it all.
Well done at sticking at it.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (27 Aug 2007)

Nice piece of work there *PT*, looks just right with the wings the same thickness from tip to root.

What's the timber, don't recognize it.


----------



## PowerTool (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the comments - took a while,because shaping the wings is all guesswork ("guess" where you are cutting it,stop the lathe and see if you were right :lol: )



TEP":1esvyqhm said:


> What's the timber, don't recognize it.



It's anjan,from Axminster.(Bought it with my last order,to take it over the £45 limit for free delivery..)
Finishes very well,almost glass-like;chisels need to be sharp,though,or the end-grain tears out.

Andrew


----------



## TEP (27 Aug 2007)

Thanks for that Andrew, gorgeous figure in that wood. Down in my notebook to get some if I see it around. 8)


----------



## CHJ (28 Aug 2007)

Two contrasting forms there Andrew, I too like the appearance of coloured Ash and as a wood it seems to take a variety of finishes in oil and wax based products well.

The winged form adds life to a dark medium that may have looked rather mundane in a plain bowl form.


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2007)

Spent most of yesterday building a garden fence,but managed a bit of recreational activity with the chainsaw and the remains of a plum tree:-






Hope the purple colouring remains.

And today,my first natural-edge bowl :-










Burr elm,130mm diameter,55mm high,finished in finishing oil.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (2 Sep 2007)

Looks more like 'Burnt' than 'Burr' Andrew, I guess there was a bit of gouge bounce doing that one.

Not thinking of changing your name to 'Pete' by any chance :lol: 

For certain you will be pushed to see another piece like it, how did the sanding go _'other than very carefully'_


----------



## Paul.J (2 Sep 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
How come the Burr Elm is so dark :?: 
That Plum will look lovely when turned i hope it keeps the colours.
Paul.J.


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Sep 2007)

Andrew you have scored, that I like. To me that is beautiful. Perhaps a voided bowl rather than than natural edge but what the heck, it looks good. My type of turning. 

Peter


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the comments



CHJ":37st57ig said:


> how did the sanding go _'other than very carefully'_



Mainly by hand with the lathe stopped  (not sticking my fingers in there when it's whizzing round :shock: )



Paul.J":37st57ig said:


> How come the Burr Elm is so dark



The finishing oil darkened what was already a dark piece of timber (but wax isn't the right finish for something full of holes)



Bodrighy":37st57ig said:


> Andrew you have scored, that I like. To me that is beautiful. Perhaps a voided bowl rather than than natural edge but what the heck, it looks good. My type of turning.



Thanks,Jedi master of natural timber :wink: It was interesting to do (started in the pub on Friday when someone gave me the burr and said "see if you can make anything out of that"),and the proportion of time spent finishing the piece,compared to turning it,goes up somewhat :lol: 
I like the "organic" nature of it,and must have a go at some more rustic pieces (whoops - another slope...)

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (2 Sep 2007)

Bodrighy":1odtaxoi said:


> Andrew you have scored, that I like. To me that is beautiful. Perhaps a voided bowl rather than than natural edge but what the heck, it looks good. My type of turning.



Thanks,Jedi master of natural timber :wink: It was interesting to do (started in the pub on Friday when someone gave me the burr and said "see if you can make anything out of that"),and the proportion of time spent finishing the piece,compared to turning it,goes up somewhat :lol: 
I like the "organic" nature of it,and must have a go at some more rustic pieces (whoops - another slope...)

Andrew[/quote]

pipper off I ain't no master. Oops that may get struck off  Seriously, working with 'unreal wood' is a challenge but a real cool feeling when it works and yours does. =D> 

Remember that I have only been serously turning for 8 months so if you feel my opinon is worth anything I am incredibly flattered.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (2 Sep 2007)

Bodrighy":2w1vxuze said:


> if you feel my opinon is worth anything I am incredibly flattered.



Same as you said in your "winge" post,Pete - _everybodys_ opinion is important.
There is quite a selection of turners on the forum,and some people's work is more biased towards a particular style than others;some I've tried,some I haven't - but I can honestly say I have learnt something from everyone on here (thanks,everyone  ),be it tool control,finishing techniques,inspiration for shapes or whatever.

And long may it remain so.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (9 Sep 2007)

Had a go at a natural-edge bowl yesterday,out of some part-dried sweet chestnut;the outside went well,but when doing the inside,I managed to hollow too far through and ended up with a two-piece instead  
Also discovered that the tannin in sweet chestnut discolours your lathe bed in a matter of minutes..  
But undeterred,I tried again this morning:-











Home-dried holly,90mm diameter,70mm high,finished in lemon oil.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (9 Sep 2007)

Well worked there Andrew, looks like you are diving off on a bit of a tangent with your turning stile.


----------



## TEP (9 Sep 2007)

Must admit I prefer natural edged bowls when used end grain on, but a good job anyway.

I dooo! like that that 'burr elm' bowl further up the post though. That is one nice piece of "tree wood". =P~ :mrgreen:


----------



## Paul.J (9 Sep 2007)

Another nice piece Andrew  
Must have a go myself,one day,soon,i hope.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (9 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the comments.

Another piece "between jobs" this afternoon :-










Spalted beech,245mm diameter,50mm high,friction polish.

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (9 Sep 2007)

PowerTool":3sebpw06 said:


> Had a go at a natural-edge bowl yesterday,out of some part-dried sweet chestnut;the outside went well,but when doing the inside,I managed to hollow too far through and ended up with a two-piece instead
> Andrew



Now you really are beginning to sound like me :lol: 

I like the holly bowl, looks like a fan in the first picture. I always think of holly as a white wood but this has quite a different colour scheme to it.

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (9 Sep 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Love the grain patterns on this one,and the varying colours.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (15 Sep 2007)

This afternoons piece :-














Rippled sycamore,250mm diameter,50mm high,waxed.
Simple shape so as not to overpower the grain pattern.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (15 Sep 2007)

Another nice looking piece Andrew  
Lovely looking wood,just a pity it's been flashed out to much and not showing it's real colour. :roll: 
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (15 Sep 2007)

Certainly not a waste of time that one Andrew, practical shape and size.


----------



## PowerTool (16 Sep 2007)

Here's a picture taken in reasonable daylight this morning :-






Now if anyone fancied doing a post on top tips for taking pictures...

Andrew (camera-challenged if it isn't "point and press" :lol: )


----------



## PowerTool (16 Sep 2007)

As a tester for Chas's "Workshop Quality Time" poll,nipped out and made this:-














Bubinga,140mm diameter,45mm high,waxed.

Preparation time - nil 
Making time - 1 hour
Tidying up afterwards - 15 minutes

Puts me in the "more than 10%,less than 50%" category (which is what I would have gone for anyway)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (16 Sep 2007)

Nice one Andrew, if only all projects were that good and days so productive.

(it depends on how you define productive of course when it comes to shop improvements etc. versus output out of the door  )


----------



## PowerTool (22 Sep 2007)

This weeks "guest timber" :-














Danto,found whilst wandering round John Boddys.
220mm diameter,45mm high,waxed.

First go at off-centre turning - blank was hot-melt glued to a scrap piece of timber,and attached to a faceplate ring.Turned the sides and top,put a couple of lines in the top,and sanded it all.
Undid all but one screw in the faceplate ring,swung it round a bit,then re-attached.Turned the centre,sanded,then waxed.
Removed faceplate ring,and warmed in the microwave to soften the glue and remove the scrap timber.
Base then sanded and finished by hand.

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (22 Sep 2007)

Nice piece Andrew  and yet another timber i haven't heared of :roll: 
I will have to have a go at the hot glue one day.
Paul.J.


----------



## CHJ (23 Sep 2007)

Nicely done Andrew, take care if you come across the wood again I believe it is, if not a relative of Iroko, a wood with similar attributes, it certainly has similar physical characteristics.


----------



## PowerTool (30 Sep 2007)

Had a bit of variety yesterday,while my son spend the whole day watching "24" on Sky1 :-

Made a new lightpull for the bathroom,partly because I need lots more practice with the skew:-






Then made a pear,because seeing as I commented on someone elses recently,thought it was time I had a go myself :-









Idigbo with oak stem,100mm high,60mm widest diameter,waxed.

Then made a small bowl:-













Oak,170mm diameter,40mm high,waxed.

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (30 Sep 2007)

Like the little rim detail on the Oak dish Andrew, obviously not a Rugby fan then. :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Sep 2007)

Pears are always a source of consternation to me... the question is whether to go for the stylised perfect pear of reflect nature... 10 mins in the supermarket fondling the pears reveals no two the same :wink: 

I luv small bowls/dishes ... as Chas says the small feature around the rim distinguishes it from 'just another bowl' ...luv Oak too, shame it's a little too reactive to metals, fruit etc.

The light pull looks a little 'squeezed' ...maybe if the beads were separated by small fillets...?


----------



## Bodrighy (30 Sep 2007)

Hi Andrew, 

Must confess I am not too keen on the multi beading look on turnings but nicely done .

I have had a go at fruit but so far everything I have produced looks like a candidate for the surrealist school of turning. Bwl I like. Like Graham I like smaller ones. (Maybe 'cos my lathe can't cope with big ones  )

Nice looking piece of oak.

Pete


----------



## PowerTool (30 Sep 2007)

Thanks for the comments - yes,I can see what you mean about the lighpull;it was mainly for when my Dad comes round,as he has Parkinsons disease and has trouble gripping things - although it doesn't _look_ quite right,it _does_ fit very nicely in the hand (a case of ergonomics over aesthetics)
Still need a _lot_ more practice at spindle work,particularly the skew - probably just as well,as I'm getting short of space for any more bowls...  

Andrew


----------



## Paul.J (1 Oct 2007)

Some nice work there Andrew  
Love the Oak bowl,must sort some Oak out meself.
The Pear i also like as swmbo wants me to make a whole bowl full of fruit,so another one to get round to :roll: 
Light pull wasn't sure about but can now see why you made it like that.Still all good practice  
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (6 Oct 2007)

Was asked to make a platter for a work colleague :-














Spalted beech,295mm diameter,35mm high,finished with melamine aerosol.
Was planning on making an ogee profile,but when I started roughing it out,the grain pattern on the outside was too nice to turn it away - so it ended up like this instead.Small bead on the inside for a bit of decoration;chose melamine as I wanted something hardwearing (I know at some point,he will chuck his car keys in it.. :wink: )

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (6 Oct 2007)

Lovely piece of wood and a lovely platter there Andres. Like the beading, it does set it off, your right. I never think to do that, maybe the next piece.

Pete


----------



## TEP (6 Oct 2007)

That is one nice platter *Andrew*, nice shape and detail, and some lovely figuring and colour. Not what you would normally expect from Beech. 

As it seems to be a working piece melamine is a good choice of finish, and it will make it easy for the owner to wipe over with some wax at any time in the future.

All in all a nice piece of turning. =D>


----------



## CHJ (6 Oct 2007)

Well crafted Andrew, the distinct figuring will ensure that it stays in a prominent position, far too good to hide.

The rim bead works well, I find that anything that can form enough of a lip to cast a slight shadow on the upper inside curve of a piece seems to enhance the the appearance of depth.


----------



## Paul.J (7 Oct 2007)

Very nice Andrew  
Again a lovely piece of wood well shaped and finished.
Paul.J.


----------



## PowerTool (7 Oct 2007)

Thanks for the comments,everyone.I'm pleased with the way it turned out - almost a shame to have to hand it over to someone else tomorrow :wink: 

Couple of hours in the workshop this afternoon - an apple,to go with last weeks pear :-





Goncalo alves,65mm x 65mm,friction polish.

Then made this:-














Home-dried holly,135mm at widest point,80mm at highest,finished in lemon oil.
There is a small piece of bark missing - this is where the bowl and my finger collided whilst sanding :shock: ; as I saw the gash in my finger end start oozing blood,my first thought was "Hope it doesn't stain,I'm already round to 240 grit.." :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## Bodrighy (7 Oct 2007)

PowerTool":3s5ik922 said:


> Goncalo alves,65mm x 65mm,friction polish.


This I am in awe of, I really cannot do fruit. That looks real enough to eat, in fact it looks like a russet. You'll have to experiment and see if you can come up with other varieties using different woods :lol: 


The vase is gorgeous. I do like these shapes and styles. "My Type of vase" as Tam would say



PowerTool":3s5ik922 said:


> There is a small piece of bark missing - this is where the bowl and my finger collided whilst sanding :shock: ; as I saw the gash in my finger end start oozing blood,my first thought was "Hope it doesn't stain,I'm already round to 240 grit.." :lol:


Pete
You need to be careful Andrew. Blood is a real pig to get out of the wood and on something as thin as that vase you may not be able to.  
Andrew


----------



## CHJ (7 Oct 2007)

Andrew, they are great, shame about the lost bark, still as long as you didn't stain the wood with blood no real harm done


----------



## mrs. sliver (8 Oct 2007)

love both them pieces!! I can't seem to get the hang of natural edge myself, I end up turning it into fancy fire wood  which is a shame because I love the look of it. must have another go!


----------



## duncanh (8 Oct 2007)

Fantastic platter Andrew. Nice clean lines throughout which complement the lovely wood very well.

Duncan


----------



## Paul.J (8 Oct 2007)

Another great couple of pieces Andrew  
Love the natural edge piece.Never tried this yet,must get round to it :roll: 
How are you holding your fruit pieces :?: 
Paul.J.


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (8 Oct 2007)

Andrew, what have you used for the apple stalk and how is it attached?


----------



## PowerTool (8 Oct 2007)

Gaz_XB9R":1ftbcx7m said:


> Andrew, what have you used for the apple stalk and how is it attached?



It's a clipping from my garden hedge,3mm hole drilled at a slight angle,and superglued in.

Paul - held between centres and a spigot put on one end to fit the chuck jaws.You can then turn everything except the bottom.Part off,and shape the waste left in the chuck to suit the top of the piece - put a piece of cloth or towel over this to avoid damaging the finish,and bring the tailstock up to the small tenon left over from parting off.Gentle pressure from the tailstock gives enough friction to drive the piece and finish the underneath,apart from a very small bit which gets carved off by hand.

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (8 Oct 2007)

Paul, another option would be to turn it all in one go...if you have enough between the base of the apple and the chuck (s'pose it depends on how 'careful' [tight!] you are with wood :lol: 

When you get to the bottom, bring up the tailstock as an extra safeguard (some woods have little or no twisting strength) and then pare away the wood at the chuck to leave a 1/4(6mm) 3/8(9mm) spigot which should allow you to finish off the bottom whether it be flat or incurved. Part off carefully and remove any stub on the apple by hand... top tip: stick on a small head of wild poppy seed... looks very like the natural apple calyx :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks Andrew/Graham  
Must get round to doing some :shock: 
Paul.J. :shock:


----------



## PowerTool (13 Oct 2007)

Been asked by my ex-wife if I can make a few small bowls for her pubs Christmas raffle (yes,I get paid for them as well..) so started this afternoon :-















Beech,120mm diameter,50mm high,finished in foodsafe oil (so it can actually be _used_ as a rice bowl,if the winner sees fit.)

Andrew


----------



## CHJ (13 Oct 2007)

OK Andrew, lets see a matching set of six :twisted: 


We regularly use Beech bowls for both serving and eating salads and the like, a quick swill in clean water or wipe with a moist cloth is all they need.
Just have to warn recipients of any that have left the scene to avoid using detergent on them which removes the oil.


----------



## TEP (13 Oct 2007)

Nice form *Andrew*, and as *Chas*. said let's see the other matching 5. :twisted: 

You have given me an idea for the Beech I was cutting up the other day. I may have to make a set of salad bowls for 'er indoors. Get 'er off my back for a bit. :wink:


----------



## Bodrighy (13 Oct 2007)

I was also thinking along these lines. Way to use up all the beech I have now. Be a new experience doing a load of things all the same. 

Pete


----------



## Paul.J (18 Oct 2007)

Lovely bowl Andrew.  
I like the shape,finish and the way you have got the growth rings central on the inside.Great  
Paul.


----------



## Blister (18 Oct 2007)

PowerTool":njlqgz21 said:


> Been asked by my ex-wife if I can make a few small bowls for her pubs Christmas raffle (yes,I get paid for them as well..) so started this afternoon :-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Andrew , have you blacked the groove ? or is it my imagination ?

Nice bowl like the style a lot :lol: :wink:


----------



## PowerTool (18 Oct 2007)

Blackened? well..burnt,actually.. :lol: 

Made a groove,then burnt it with a piece of wire (held safely between two wooden handles) held in the groove,and firm pressure applied briefly.

Andrew


----------



## PowerTool (20 Oct 2007)

Made a couple more this afternoon,while I've still got the small jaws on the chuck:-














Olive ash,115mm diameter,60mm high,friction polish.














Sycamore,130mm diameter,45mm high,friction polish.

Took some of my turnings over to my ex-wifes pub this morning,to go as raffle prizes;she thought they were too good for prizes and that I should sell them instead.So now have a display in the corner of the pub,and sold three already  

Andrew


----------



## Anonymous (20 Oct 2007)

PowerTool":2ltw8uh9 said:


> ...sold three already
> 
> Andrew



Good on'ya! Great when others value your work... and put their hands on their pockets :wink:


----------



## Paul.J (20 Oct 2007)

Nice one or 3 Andrew  
Like them all again.
Paul.J.


----------



## TEP (21 Oct 2007)

I'm with *Graham* on this one, it's great when people are willing to pay for your work. Great feeling! Keep up the good work.


----------

